# Which P2P network is the best?



## CodeManiac (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi!

To me, *bittorrent* seems the best (in resources and speed)!! What about you guys?? 

Criterias could be, 
1. Availability of resources (stuff?)
2. Speeeeed!!, of course!
4. Less connection load on the host??
3. Time it takes to achive good download speed!!

Tell me..


----------



## cryptid (Sep 16, 2005)

bittorent isnt always that good but what i like about it u can download full albums at once instead of searching for single-single songs and downloading them(Bha thats real pain) and u might not find all the files u need, the next P2P client i like is SoulSeek(U can downlaod full directory from the Peer) The linux version of soulseek is called Nicotine

@ Code Maniac

the criterias u mentioned are applicable only to torrent no other P2P will be able to meet all those criterias


----------



## shaunak (Sep 17, 2005)

ill say the gunterella networks


----------



## mail2and (Sep 17, 2005)

limewire rocks too.. especially for the guys whose ISPs block their ports.. limewire always seeems to work! ofcourse the speeds are very good on limewire and it is THE match for bit-torrent, which otherwise is the best...


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 18, 2005)

*Link Edited by ctrl_alt_del*


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 18, 2005)

Bittorrent because it is faster and grows bigger day by day. Though not good for Indian Songs and movies. For it next is Gnutella and Fastrack.


----------



## mario_pant (Sep 18, 2005)

BITTORRENT IS THE THiNG!!!!


----------



## mohit (Sep 19, 2005)

I like LimeWire ... easy to use n fassst.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Another Vote goes to Bit torrent


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 19, 2005)

used Limewire .. now with BearShare .....


----------



## #/bin/sh (Sep 19, 2005)

I do use Ares.


----------



## hpotter606 (Sep 19, 2005)

Can anybody explain how to use biTtorrent?
Plz help


----------



## ApoCalypse (Sep 19, 2005)

used limeware, shareaza and bittorrent 
can't decide which one is the best.
wish i could vote for all 3


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 19, 2005)

Bittorent is the best i have exped so far,

Have to try Overset...
never heard it b'fore, will, try...


----------



## rajas (Sep 19, 2005)

One more vote for bittorrent.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 19, 2005)

hpotter606 said:
			
		

> Can anybody explain how to use biTtorrent?
> Plz help



Step By Step Procedure On How To Use Bittorrent


----------



## moshel (Sep 19, 2005)

can someone tell me from where to download bittorrent.

i currently have ares but i am not able to download cos i have firewall installed. so can someone tell me if i will be able to use bittorrent with firewall


----------



## hpotter606 (Sep 20, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> hpotter606 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much ctrl_alt_del.
Earlier i had install bittorent client but could not use it. Now i will follow the steps given by u.
thanks again


----------



## nix (Sep 20, 2005)

i use ares.


----------



## Biplav (Sep 21, 2005)

*OK Bittorrent is the largest Growing P2P now; BUt
i think nothing gives better speeds than LIMEWIRE!!!  
bittorrent (i use bit tornado) gave me really good speed earlier but then watever file i downloaded the speeds never used my full bandwidht potential
so i switched back to limewire.
i dont question that u will get lots more files in bittorrent ; but if u are looking for mostly songs and videos; then go with limewire; Give it a try
and u will knw wat speed ur internet connection is capable of.
PS: make sure u download a file that is shared by atleast more than 10 ppl t knw ur actual speeds 8)  *


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 21, 2005)

I m new to p2p.But I think p2p softwares are full of spywares....can anybody confirm which one is free of shitt


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 2, 2005)

i use ares and limewire


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 2, 2005)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> I m new to p2p.But I think p2p softwares are full of spywares....can anybody confirm which one is free of ****



For non-torrent use > LimeWire PRO
For Torrent > Azeurus


----------



## bala4digit (Dec 2, 2005)

1 more vote for that....but i prefer bitcomet for torrents...lite one ..you know!!!

BYE!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## nix (Dec 2, 2005)

yeah limewire rocks!! i get speeds like 40-50KB/s on limewire @ night time..its just the fasteest P2p i've ever used.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 2, 2005)

40-50KB/s Which connection do you use? Are you sure about the speeds?


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 2, 2005)

Bit-torrent and Limewire for me


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 3, 2005)

hey dudes

i will go for torrent its superb p2p 

speed is not go less than 12kb/s

regards


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2005)

@NJSingh - Yes i too get a min of 25+ in LW.. it depends on type of connexion and no of peers...


----------



## nix (Dec 3, 2005)

@NJSingh: i have 384 KBps connection. but wahts the use? i have a d/l limit of just 1GB/month. and that too no night free usage. waiting for other ISP's in my area. BSNL's there, but they say landline connection here will take some more time...so hanging with this till then..


----------



## sabman (Dec 5, 2005)

Bit torrent is growing like none other! And now a days even the rare files are available. Only if it had the 'files database' of a Emule!! :roll:


----------



## sumitava_b (Dec 7, 2005)

The best thing in bittorent is that there is no chance of fake there. Many times I downloaded some rare stuffs in limewire and edonkey only to find that it was altogether fake one     

Knowing some little fundas about seeding and peering u can always tweak ur torrent client to max out the d/l speed..... 8)  Just u have to find a torrent file with lots of seeds. That's it.......


----------



## jpushkarh (Dec 14, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> The best thing in bittorent is that there is no chance of fake there. Many times I downloaded some rare stuffs in limewire and edonkey only to find that it was altogether fake one
> 
> Knowing some little fundas about seeding and peering u can always tweak ur torrent client to max out the d/l speed..... 8)  Just u have to find a torrent file with lots of seeds. That's it.......



 After reading all of this lot more comments i decided to try  p2p s/w for first time i will try Lime Wire   & BitTorent 

Thx to all


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 15, 2005)

bittorrent is best reliable files which u want but sometime speed sucks. while limewire have most of movie files fake. (if i am incorrect please tell me to find reliable files in limeware), but speed is lightenning.


----------



## sourcecode (Dec 30, 2005)

I earier used ares bt it wsnt to my expectations.. I nw use Limewire its good.. bt I dont find hindi movies here 2..


----------



## sourcecode (Dec 30, 2005)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> bittorrent is best reliable files which u want but sometime speed sucks. while limewire have most of movie files fake. (if i am incorrect please tell me to find reliable files in limeware), but speed is lightenning.



You said it right ..It has many fakes .. It gave me some movi "ridding the bullet" when i started downloading Saw2. I downloaded it upto 50%  when I realised this.


----------



## jamifahad (Jan 3, 2006)

One word     LIMEWIRE


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 5, 2006)

I also like Ares.Easy and safe


----------



## softhunterdevil (Jan 7, 2006)

*VerY NicE PolL BrO..*

This poll is pretty good..But what captures my Attention is the fact that *Warez *Has not been added to the Polling List.

Can Any1 Lemme Know as 2 y *Warez* has not been Chosen ?

Keep P2Piiiing..
Chill


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 9, 2006)

I use Warez extensively too...Was surprised it wasnt in the list.


----------



## jakson_007 (Jan 12, 2006)

i think u ppl forgot ARES here..it is the best P2P as i know


----------



## sude (Jan 15, 2006)

i use shareaza

-SUDE


----------



## Akshay (Feb 16, 2006)

used utorrent, warez p2p but cudnt download nethng completely. If i try downloading directly frm d net its faster whereas torrents, p2p download for a while n den dey take a LONG BREAK


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Feb 16, 2006)

I use bitcomet and I get the maximum speed possible with my connection most of the time so I m not shifting from it.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 17, 2006)

No doubt, BitTorrent has the biggest database followed by Limewire...


----------



## jamyang312 (Feb 17, 2006)

limewiire


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 1, 2006)

i use utorrent, Limewire pro, Morpheus Ultra. all are superb, specially utorrent.


----------



## devarajan (Mar 2, 2006)

eDonkey2000 is ok........


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 4, 2006)

BitTorrent is the best. other networks such as gnutella have so many fake files to get anyone frustrated.


----------



## devarajan (Mar 5, 2006)

BitTorrent i use it rare and it's better....


----------



## nach p (Mar 5, 2006)

Always Bittorrent rocks,Nowadays  using only Bittorrent!!!!

I have very bad experience with lime wire.download speed never goes beyond 2kb,so for me it sux....
But in Ares it is always nearly 3 to 5 kbps.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 8, 2006)

bittorrent and limewire!


----------



## Red_Baron (Mar 8, 2006)

Ares is good only for getting songs now. Otherwise it's speed sucks.
I use bittorrent for stuff and MIRC for ebooks.


----------



## Red_Baron (Mar 8, 2006)

Ares is good only for getting songs now. Otherwise it's speed sucks.
I use bittorrent for stuff and MIRC for ebooks.


----------



## Red_Baron (Mar 8, 2006)

Ares is good only for getting songs now. Otherwise it's speed sucks.
I use bittorrent for stuff and MIRC for ebooks.


----------



## casanova (Mar 24, 2006)

eMule.

Can download files from various other networks like eDonkey, Shareaza,mlDonkey,Kademlia


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2006)

bittorrent


----------



## mikeon (Oct 18, 2006)

I love Bittorent !!
I use Utorrent which is the best !


----------



## koolbluez (Oct 18, 2006)

LimeWire and µTorrent rule...


----------



## mAYHEM (Oct 18, 2006)

I am Using DC > Bittorrent > EDonkey


----------



## ashisharya (Oct 22, 2006)

where is morpheus???


----------

